# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola Hola!!

## Mr Cabruti

Buenas a todos! 
Me llamo Pablo y soy de Cádiz. Tengo 23 años y me encanta la cartomagia y el cardistry. Llevo muchos años queriendo aprender y hasta hace unos meses no he empezado a meterle mano a este mundillo. Estoy muy ilusionado y me gustaría poder contactar con gente de por aquí de mi zona. Trabajo como agente de seguros y vivo en Puerto Real. Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano!  :001 302:  :001 302: 

Añado aquí lo de la plantilla, no lo había visto antes...
_Nombre: Pablo
Edad: 23
País/ciudad: España, Puerto Real (Cádiz)
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: Magic Overdose (Facebook)
Años practicando magia: Menos de 1 año.
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Amigos y familiares
Por qué me gusta la magia: Siempre me ha encantado el efecto que producen los juegos de magia en los espectadores, esa sensación de "creer" en lo imposible. Es ago mágico (valga la redundancia)._

----------


## Solfa

Bienvenido!!

Espero que aprendas mucho y que aprendamos juntos! ¿Cual es de momento, tu mejor juego? Saludos!

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Hey! Gracias por contestar, pensaba que nadie lo haría.. jajaja 
Pues la verdad que hasta ahora el que más más me ha gustado y estoy intentando aprender es el Tsunami Project de Will Tsai. Ese juego me dejó flipando la primera vez que lo ví.
Espero, como dices, que aprendamos mucho por aquí. Saludos Solfa!

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Pablo =)

He tenido que buscar qué es el Cardistry jajajaja no sabía que tenía ese nombre y eso que tengo amigos que lo hacen.
Lo dicho, bienvenido =)

----------


## biccthor

> Hey! Gracias por contestar, pensaba que nadie lo haría.. jajaja 
> Pues la verdad que hasta ahora el que más más me ha gustado y estoy intentando aprender es el Tsunami Project de Will Tsai. Ese juego me dejó flipando la primera vez que lo ví.
> Espero, como dices, que aprendamos mucho por aquí. Saludos Solfa!


Buenas bienvenido, he visto el Tsunami Project de Will Tsai, no lo conocia y tiene un efecto muy bonito, cuando lo domines subenos un video para ver como lo ejecutas, a mi lo que no me va mucho es que va con Gi***icks, pero aun asi esta chulo

Un saludo

----------


## Ming

> Buenas bienvenido, he visto el Tsunami Project de Will Tsai, no lo conocia y tiene un efecto muy bonito, cuando lo domines subenos un video para ver como lo ejecutas, a mi lo que no me va mucho es que va con Gi***icks, pero aun asi esta chulo


Yo tampoco lo conocía, vi un trozo del video y el trozo que vi no es imprescindible la utilización de Gi**icks... o eso creo...

----------


## biccthor

A ver que nos cuente él, que le parece y si se tiene que usar en todo el truco, yo he mirado en la pagina y se pueden hacer 4 cosas con él.

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Buenas! Yo solo lo conozco con los gi**icks, los cuales aún no he podido comprar, (sinceramente porque estoy intentando evitarlo, buscando gente que sepa el juego y me eche un capote). No me gusta invertir en gi**icks, la verdad prefiero invertir en libros y/o barajas. ¿Qué juegos os gustan más a vosotros?
Un saludillo!

----------


## biccthor

La asamblea de los aseas, la carta viajera y la huella dactilar

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Guay! La asamblea de ases también me mola la verdad, aunque me parece un juego un poco para público profano, al igual que la huella dactilar (que si no me equivoco, aparece en el libro de vicente canuto) aunque pueden llegar a sorprender mucho, molan. Y la de la carta viajera no lo conozco, o puede que sí, no lo sé, me suena. jaja. Gracias por compartirlo! Le echaré un ojo a ese último. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Yuleyma99

holaaa, _Transformers es una película de acción y ciencia ficción estadounidense de 2007 basada en la línea de juguetes de Transformers. La película, que combina animación por computadora con acción en vivo, fue dirigida por Michael Bay, con Steven Spielberg como productor ejecutivo. Es la primera entrega de la serie fílmica de Transformers. Esta protagonizada por Shia LaBeouf como Sam Witwicky, un adolescente que queda atrapado en una guerra entre los heroicos Autobots y los malvados Decepticons, dos facciones de robots extraterrestres que pueden ocultarse transformándose en maquinaria cotidiana, sobre todo vehículos este habla un poco mas de este_website


_ Los Autobots pretenden usar la Chispa Suprema, el objeto que creó su raza robótica, en un intento de reconstruir Cybertron y finalizar la guerra, mientras los Decepticons desean el control de la Chispa Suprema con la intención de usarla para construir un ejército dándole vida a las máquinas en la Tierra. Tyrese Gibson, Josh Duhamel, Anthony Anderson, Megan Fox, Rachael Taylor, John Turturro y Jon Voight también aparecen, mientras los actores de voz Peter Cullen y Hugo Weavingprestan su voz a Optimus Prime y Megatronrespectivamente._

----------


## Ming

> aunque me parece un juego un poco para público profano


No he entendido eso... sorry

Había escrito todo un rollo pero mejor borrarlo.
Si crees que un juego está muy visto por el público piensa en darle la vuelta y que salga otra cosa.

No tengo aquí el Canuto pero creo recordar que la huella dactilar es un juego tal y como lo explica, pero la técnica es empleada en muchos juegos y muchas veces (aunque lo sepas) puede que no te des cuenta de que lo han hecho.
Para mi, por ejemplo, la doble predicción (del mismo libro) no es más que dos veces esa técnica. Sólo que vista de otra forma distinta.
Uno de los juegos que más me gustan, y de los pocos que he realizado, ha sido una variación a esa doble predicción. Si lo vieses jamás pensarías que es el mismo juego, yo no lo pensé cuando me lo hicieron jeje

Si algo no te gusta, no te convence o no le encuentras solución... dale la vuelta a ver qué pasa.

No sé qué técnicas sabrás ni cómo irás con la magia, cada uno tiene su ritmo. Pero ten cuidado al enamorarte de efectos que aunque los puedas hacer en la soledad de tu habitación no podrás presentarlos aún en público ya que aún (sobretodo familiares y amigos) no están acostumbrados a que ahora hagas magia... y si no eres mago porque antes no lo eras... pues usas cosas trucadas. Convenceles siempre de que eres mago con tu magia y luego ya podrás meter los Gi***ick que quieras, o puedas. (ese sería mi consejo, no me hagas mucho caso)

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Iniciado por *Mr Cabruti* 
_aunque me parece un juego un poco para público profano_

Con profano quiero decir que es para un público que no haya visto antes magia. Concretando mejor, para un público sin conocimiento alguno de magia. Acepto tu opinión Ming aunque solo quería darle mi punto de vista con esos juegos. Aunque tal y como tu dices se pueden realizar miles de rutinas diferentes usando la misma técnica (al igual que realizar la misma rutina usando diferentes técnicas) ; yo lo único que quería era motivarle a seguir buscando técnicas. 
Aunque ahora pensándolo mejor me retracto. Desde mi punto de vista es mejor concentrarse en menos técnicas y mas rutinas, usar y practicar las de los libros e intentar ser creativo. (Al fin y al cabo la mayor parte del mérito de sorprender con un efecto está en una presentación/rutina).

Yo no me considero experto ni mucho menos, solo llevo unos meses. Yo personalmente (aunque vaya en contra de lo que he dicho hace un momento) me gusta conocer técnicas nuevas. Tengo ansias de aprender.
Por ejemplo: llevo toda la semana practicando los conteos (de emsley, jordan y bloque) y ayer ya empecé a buscar juegos que incluyan esa técnica. 
Como es el de alucinaciones. (ME ENCANTA ESE JUEGO!!!) 

Un saludo Ming, siempre es un placer escuchar consejos de gente que lleva más tiempo en esto.

----------


## Ming

> Iniciado por *Mr Cabruti* 
> Un saludo Ming, siempre es un placer escuchar consejos de gente que lleva más tiempo en esto.


Que lleve más tiempo en el foro no quiere decir nada, y menos el número de mensajes  :O15: 

Seguro que en temas de magia me dais mil vueltas todos vosotros, y es algo que me encanta.

Les seguiré leyendo por el foro  :O13:

----------


## CarlosSalcedo

Bienvenido Mr Cabruti!

----------

